# Asus ProArt x570 Creator Alternatives?



## BenG (Jul 30, 2022)

Can anyone recommend some comparable motherboards in line with the ProArt x570 Creator from Asus? Was hoping to pick one up for a new build but it seems to be out of stock everywhere :/

(Other computer specs; Ryzen 9, 128gb Corsair Vengeance, Samsung SSDs, etc.)


----------



## FireGS (Jul 30, 2022)

Anything ASUS Crossfire VIII has been pretty good for me. Any *specific* specs from the ProArt that you'd lament missing?


----------



## acousticshade (Jul 30, 2022)

I've got a ProArt & love it. Wait if you can. Got mine in a be quiet! mesh case and it's pretty silent with a be quiet! fan on the CPU.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Jul 31, 2022)

It is in stock at Asus UK: https://uk.store.asus.com/proart-x570-creator-wifi-18066-90mb18z0-m0eay0-feed.html


----------



## BenG (Jul 31, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Anything ASUS Crossfire VIII has been pretty good for me. Any *specific* specs from the ProArt that you'd lament missing?


Nothing in particular as it was recommended to me and heard great things about it. Appreciate the suggestion and I will take a look at this option as well!


----------



## BenG (Jul 31, 2022)

acousticshade said:


> I've got a ProArt & love it. Wait if you can. Got mine in a be quiet! mesh case and it's pretty silent with a be quiet! fan on the CPU.


Ah, I will check with Asus if they will be re-stocked or are discontinued forever!


----------



## BenG (Jul 31, 2022)

CSS_SCC said:


> It is in stock at Asus UK: https://uk.store.asus.com/proart-x570-creator-wifi-18066-90mb18z0-m0eay0-feed.html


If only they ship to Canada...


----------



## Pictus (Jul 31, 2022)

The Gigabyte X570s Aero G has no built-in Thunderbolt like in the B550 models... :(


https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/f7pzK8/gigabyte-x570s-aero-g-atx-am4-motherboard-x570s-aero-g



But you can add a TB card


There is also the Gigabyte X570S AORUS MASTER and can use the same ThunderBolt card.


https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/XWBG3C/gigabyte-x570s-aorus-master-atx-am4-motherboard-x570s-aorus-master


----------



## BenG (Aug 4, 2022)

Pictus said:


> The Gigabyte X570s Aero G has no built-in Thunderbolt like in the B550 models... :(
> 
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/f7pzK8/gigabyte-x570s-aero-g-atx-am4-motherboard-x570s-aero-g
> ...



Very interesting ! Do you have any experience with the Gigabyte boards?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes, but not with these two.
Both models are higher quality newer boards and have no pesky chipset fan.
I would buy with no reservation.


----------



## BenG (Aug 5, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Yes, but not with these two.
> Both models are higher quality newer boards and have no pesky chipset fan.
> I would buy with no reservation.


Good to know and thank you for the help! I am still debating between Gigabyte and the ASRock x570 Taichi…


----------



## Pictus (Aug 5, 2022)

You are welcome, the ASRock is an older board and have a pesky small chipset fan, but 
if you are dealing with UAD PCIe cards get the ASRock, if not get the Gigabyte.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Aug 5, 2022)

I have the Asrock X570 Taichi and the problem is that the compatible add-in card to enable Thunderbolt is nowhere to be found even second hand.

From my perspective, I will just wait for the new generation of AMD CPUs and motherboards and hopefully some of them will have support for USB4/Thunderbolt 4. I have an older computer where I only need to change the CPU, motherboard and RAM and any mid-tier CPU will fit the bill for me if the prerelease information is true in terms of performance. I will keep my current desktop as my main machine or, if there's any new motherborboard that still supports DDR4 just change the CPU + motherboard on the old system.

The launch date is supposedly at the end of this month with retail availability on the third week of September...


----------



## BenG (Aug 5, 2022)

CSS_SCC said:


> I have the Asrock X570 Taichi and the problem is that the compatible add-in card to enable Thunderbolt is nowhere to be found even second hand.
> 
> From my perspective, I will just wait for the new generation of AMD CPUs and motherboards and hopefully some of them will have support for USB4/Thunderbolt 4. I have an older computer where I only need to change the CPU, motherboard and RAM and any mid-tier CPU will fit the bill for me if the prerelease information is true in terms of performance. I will keep my current desktop as my main machine or, if there's any new motherborboard that still supports DDR4 just change the CPU + motherboard on the old system.
> 
> The launch date is supposedly at the end of this month with retail availability on the third week of September...


Any issues if I just bought an AMD Ryzen 9 5950x? Assuming it will be compatible with the new boards as well?

Very helpful info! Ty!


----------



## CSS_SCC (Aug 5, 2022)

There will be a new socket "AM5" that has 1718 pins versus the previous generation "AM4" that had 1331 pins. So no backwards compatibility.

More info here:








AMD Ryzen 7000 "Raphael" Desktop CPUs & X670 Motherboards Launch on 15th September, Announcement on 29th August


AMD will be announcing its Ryzen 7000 "Raphael" CPUs with Zen 4 cores & X670 motherboards on 29th August followed by a 15th September launch




wccftech.com


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2022)

CSS_SCC said:


> There will be a new socket "AM5" that has 1718 pins versus the previous generation "AM4" that had 1331 pins. So no backwards compatibility.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> ...


Well, that is certainly too bad and I think the ProArt is as good as gone. Really wanted that one :/
Would you have a preference between one of the available ASUS boards (Crosshair VII Hero) or Gigabyte (Aorus) or something else?

I can wait until the new chipsets are released though I already purchased the 5900x and cannot return it I believe...


----------



## CSS_SCC (Aug 7, 2022)

I have managed to find a second hand AsRock X570 Creator (it has two Thunderbolt 3 ports integrated). Hopefully it's in good condition and, more important, Windows will not baulk at the motherboard change.

My reason for being on the same quest as you is that I have on backorder the Focusrite Red 16Line that I want to use in combination with Focusrite R1 as a controller for a 7.1.4 Dolby Atmos setup.
The Red 16Line was supposed to be delivered at the begining of July and it needs a Thunderbolt connection.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 7, 2022)

BenG said:


> Well, that is certainly too bad and I think the ProArt is as good as gone. Really wanted that one :/
> Would you have a preference between one of the available ASUS boards (Crosshair VII Hero) or Gigabyte (Aorus) or something else?



Get the Asus ProArt B550 from USA.
The B550 chipset is less powerful than the X570, but I will tell a "secret", it is a bit more polished.





Asus ProArt B550-CREATOR ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com










> I can wait until the new chipsets are released though I already purchased the 5900x and cannot return it I believe...



Not compatible.


----------



## BenG (Aug 8, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Get the Asus ProArt B550 from USA.
> The B550 chipset is less powerful than the X570, but I will tell a "secret", it is a bit more polished.
> 
> 
> ...



Saw this video last week and found it very interesting! Really cool to see the direct comparison but was honestly not overwhelmed with the B550 and it's specs. Can you speak to it being more polished? Very curious...


----------



## BenG (Aug 8, 2022)

So I may have found one (crossing my fingers) from a third-party seller via Walmart. It cost me a small fortune and may not come, but I will hope for the best as the ProArt seems to be a cut above the rest!

Thank you all for the help with everything and I have a few good backup options if it does not work out


----------



## Pictus (Aug 9, 2022)

BenG said:


> Saw this video last week and found it very interesting! Really cool to see the direct comparison but was honestly not overwhelmed with the B550 and it's specs. Can you speak to it being more polished? Very curious...


I think more polished is the better word, but can say less problems or less picky.


----------



## BenG (Aug 12, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I think more polished is the better word, but can say less problems or less picky.


Appreciate the first hand experience and definitely something to consider!


----------

